# Shower Thoughts



## Cake Farts (Dec 22, 2017)

Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of electrons interacting with one another.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Dec 22, 2017)

Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of OP being a fucking faggot.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 22, 2017)

Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of midichlorians.


----------



## Parklife (Dec 22, 2017)

Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of not having a high enough IQ to appreciate Rick and Morty.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 22, 2017)

Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Dec 22, 2017)

Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of the very high IQ you need to understand the OP.
The philosophy is very subtle, and without a solid grasp on the work of Kant or Descarte most of the meaning will go over a typical viewer head.


----------



## VoidMachine (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't feel emotions. I am a robot. Beep boop.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 22, 2017)

I shed no tears (Da-da-da)
Because I am a robot, I am a machine (Da-da-da)
Yet I know what friendship is about


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 22, 2017)

I try not to think in the shower. I tend to take too long if I do.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 22, 2017)

Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of graduating top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 22, 2017)

Be grateful of every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved that is the result of healthy electrons interacting with one another, because if you can't experience any of these things it means you have autism.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 22, 2017)

Where does the soul go when people use a transporter in Star Trek


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 22, 2017)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Where does the soul go when people use a transporter in Star Trek


Well, presuming that the person who stepped on the pad ceases to exist once transported, I'd say the transporter gradually strips off bits and pieces of one's soul. 

Still preferable to the Jaunt.


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 22, 2017)

How does my towel get dirty when I come out of the shower clean?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 22, 2017)

_<<Shower Thoughts>> is Latin and means <<Autism Research>>_


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 22, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> I shed no tears (Da-da-da)
> Because I am a robot, I am a machine (Da-da-da)
> Yet I know what friendship is about


Are you programmed just to do anything I want you to?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 22, 2017)

My last shower thoughts were comparing Plato's allegory of the cave to sites like Tumblr and Facebook and the users therein.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 22, 2017)

Who thinks in the shower? It's where I jerk off so mummy doesn't catch me and cut my tendies budget.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 22, 2017)

If you look at all of time as a single moment where you make all your choices simultaneously, there can still be free will even if there's fate from a linear perspective.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 22, 2017)

How can I be this existential in the shower when I'm always paranoid someone's going to flush the toilet?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 22, 2017)

Free will is a myth. Religion is a joke. We're all pawns, controlled by something greater: Memes. The DNA of the soul. They shape our will. They are the culture –– they are everything we pass on. Expose someone to anger long enough, they will learn to hate. They become a carrier. Envy, greed, despair... All memes. All passed along.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 22, 2017)

Why is Nice Meme! not available everywhere on KF?


----------



## Fleeb (Dec 22, 2017)

Fidget Spinners are the modern version of pinwheels


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 22, 2017)

if parrots could talk in full sentences, what would they talk about


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Dec 22, 2017)

Is "true gender dysphoria" being unable to connect to both gender roles and the sex you were born with, or just the latter? Is it somehow "lesser" of someone to hate the gender they were born into, but still conform to the stereotypes of their birth sex?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2017)

I'd like to preface this by saying that every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of liking the idea of fucking dogs.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 22, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> if parrots could talk in full sentences, what would they talk about


How Polly sometimes doesn’t want a cracker. Sometimes Polly wants a piece of brie and a tall glass of rioja.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 22, 2017)

The South was right.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 22, 2017)

If syrup of ipecac goes bad, how do you know? Does it make you _not_ vomit?


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 22, 2017)

“I’m going to the apple store to buy a phone” is a really absurd statement.


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 22, 2017)

do they get shit on their feet when they squat and shit on the streets in India?


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Dec 22, 2017)

Is there no experience sadder than the futility of fastidiously wiping your ass? Knowing that, no matter how much you wipe, clean, and douche, you will excrete again, and have to clean yourself again. Are our souls not like our assholes in that respect? Nay, we can never wipe ourselves clean.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 23, 2017)

“I’m ordering an Echo from Amazon” is also a really absurd statement. 
Our lives have turned into a Samuel Beckett play.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 23, 2017)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Dec 23, 2017)

When I bend my fingers backwards, which will break first? My skin by being stretched? Or my bones by being bent?
Does it change for other people based on the quality of their skin and/or bones? Obviously it should, but by how much?
Your bones are shorter in your toes; If the skin breaks in your fingers first will it break in your toes first? Or will the shorter area cause more force to be applied to the bone causing it to snap first? What is the deciding factor in your skin's elasticity? Could you get through the day on your broken skin without widening the tear? Wait, but couldn't you theoretically roll up the skin on the sole of your foot if you cut the sides just so? Skin is confusing.

-from my shower yesterday while cleaning a cut on my foot


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 23, 2017)

Polish Hot Dog (spicie) said:


> What is the deciding factor in your skin's elasticity?


I can actually answer this! What makes your skin pliable is a protein called collagen. It actually takes a lot to break skin or bone, so I’m pretty sure that the first thing to snap would be your tendons (flexor digitorum) because of how thick and tightly it is attached to the finger bones. In your foot, it would take a lot more force to damage the skin since it is thick skin and layered differently. So again, I’m thinking you’d tear a ligament or tendon before either snaps.

The reason why tears in the skin don’t widen over the day are again a result of filamentous proteins that hold the skin together (elastin, collagen, and also keratohyaline), plus swelling in the area is the body’s attempt at stabilizing the wound so it won’t be too exposed. Finally, you cannot roll skin in your foot, or any other place for the matter; skin is taut and the thick skin on your soles is comprised of different layers of tissue, plus an added 5-7 extra layers of dense, outer tissue to protect your feet.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Dec 23, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> I can actually answer this! What makes your skin pliable is a protein called collagen. It actually takes a lot to break skin or bone, so I’m pretty sure that the first thing to snap would be your tendons (flexor digitorum) because of how thick and tightly it is attached to the finger bones. In your foot, it would take a lot more force to damage the skin since it is thick skin and layered differently. So again, I’m thinking you’d tear a ligament or tendon before either snaps.
> 
> The reason why tears in the skin don’t widen over the day are again a result of filamentous proteins that hold the skin together (elastin, collagen, and also keratohyaline), plus swelling in the area is the body’s attempt at stabilizing the wound so it won’t be too exposed. Finally, you cannot roll skin in your foot, or any other place for the matter; skin is taut and the thick skin on your soles is comprised of different layers of tissue, plus an added 5-7 extra layers of dense, outer tissue to protect your feet.


Very informative. This insight will be very useful in my next shower, thanks.


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 24, 2017)

Actual shower thought, "I can sneak one Christmas cookie, no one will notice tomorrow." But they might.


----------



## jewelry investor (Dec 24, 2017)

I have not played a single second of tf2 since its last major update.


----------



## Fleeb (Dec 24, 2017)

It must be difficult to be black with a new phone. Imagine how often auto-correct goes off, trying to translate Ebonics.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 24, 2017)

Showering and proper hygiene is the first step to curing one's inceldom.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried to exploit voting laws so that their pets can vote? I got a kitty old enough to be a registered voter at this point and I'm wondering if I can vote for Vermin Supreme in 2020 on her behalf. (Hopefully she makes it that long!)


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 16, 2018)

Morrowind is the Australia of the Elder Scrolls world.


----------



## dookerbewitt (Jan 18, 2018)

Where does bad fupa end and good fupa begin?


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Jan 20, 2018)

Do bald people still use shampoo?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 20, 2018)

Wouldn't infants actually be the future, not children?


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 22, 2018)

NumberingYourState said:


> Wouldn't infants actually be the future, not children?


Sperm are the future.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 12, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Every emotion you feel, every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of electrons interacting with one another.







people taking responsibility is actually quite rare


----------



## Least Concern (May 20, 2021)

If I were black, I would go to a DSA meeting or the like and tell them my preferred pronoun is the N-word, with the hardest R you've ever heard. If someone uses some other pronoun to refer to me, I would take great offense that they're not using my pronoun.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (May 20, 2021)

The minotaur was the first cowboy.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 20, 2021)

"I reckon i could toe a shit down the plug hole..."


----------



## Some Badger (May 20, 2021)

Up until modern times, most people would inevitably grow desensitized to the idea of killing domesticated animals for food.


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Nov 9, 2021)

"Why hasn't anyone made a Kaizo hack of the original Boogerman where everything green is red and the 'Pick and Flick adventure' subtitle is replaced with 'Battle of Bloody Run' or something."
-Me, a few seconds from bleeding in the shower from the water touching my dry nose.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 9, 2021)

Is hating my neighbor loving them as myself if I hate myself?


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 9, 2021)

the slowest way to die is to live


----------



## God of Nothing (Nov 9, 2021)

My skin is going to fucking hate me for going hot again, but fuck the cold.


----------



## dookerbewitt (Nov 12, 2021)

When the sum of all humanity is inevitably gathered into data and coalesced into a single, multi faceted super being what gender will it insist on using


----------



## gurutu (Nov 16, 2021)

Some Badger said:


> Up until modern times, most people would inevitably grow desensitized to the idea of killing domesticated animals for food.


Or, in recent times, most people are so isolated from the basic activities needed to sustain life that they become over-sensitized to the idea of killing domesticated animals for food.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 18, 2021)

If there's no afterlife, then there seems to be a circular reasoning emerging.

One's point of awareness would be produced by one's brain.

But why in that brain or why at all?

Because that brain would produce it.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 18, 2021)

Stereotypes are actually true and not just prejudice


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 19, 2021)

What if _Homo sapiens_ were related to non-carnivorous birds instead of apes?

Like some kind of chill humanoids with wings who could fly?

Maybe then, there wouldn't be so much evil in the world?


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 19, 2021)

Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω






































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω




































































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω






































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω


































































































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω






































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω




































































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω






































Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω








Spoiler



Every memory you cherish, and everything you love or have ever loved is the result of this big wall of text:  



Spoiler



Ω


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 20, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What if _Homo sapiens_ were related to non-carnivorous birds instead of apes?


looks like someone else thought something like that:

"Darwin's dice have rolled badly for Earth. It was a misfortune for the living world in particular, many scientists believe, that a carnivorous primate and not some more benign form of animal made the breakthrough." - E.O. Wilson


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 14, 2021)

is the ftm version of am hole "am pole"?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 14, 2021)

What if you could survive being sucked into a black hole?

Would the instant you fall into the singularity be the moment* the black hole evaporates from your perspective because infinite time dilation?

*(maybe some 1E99 years later)


----------

